# Age my 686 please



## yska08 (Dec 16, 2009)

The magic number is BKRXXX anyone a clue?


----------



## yska08 (Dec 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I can't find that in my catalog, you can call S&W, they will tell you.


----------



## yska08 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanx for looking mate. I will call em. Gonne cost me some, calling from the Netherlands hahahah :smt082


----------

